# Houseless Not Homeless Project needs Donations to help with non-profit incorporation.



## Thorne (Mar 11, 2014)

*HnH PROJECT—Donations*


While the primary goals of the Houseless not Homeless (HnH) Project are research oriented and academic in nature, those are not the only reasons for its establishment. The HnH Project is also part of a larger dream; a dream that includes the development of the HnH Project Way Station and Drop-in Center. But that dream has not been easy to realize due to unavoidable obstacles like popular misinformation, political red-tape, and social propaganda. It seems that, with every step I take toward the finish line, I run into another set of ethical, legal and financial alligators that must be fed before I am allowed to go any further up the road.


Anyway, the next step in creating the HnH Project Way Station and Drop-in Center is to register the HnH Project as a non-profit entity in the State of Arizona. In doing this I will be able to offer donors tax write-offs for any charitable contributions, material or monetary, made to the HnH Project. In Arizona, as in most states, any entity that wishes to become a non-profit must first be incorporated within the state that it intends to “conduct business” in. This process consists of two steps, the Name Reservation Request, and the submission of the completed Articles of Incorporation application and will cost a total of $50.


The Name Reservation Request must be filed first and costs $10. Once the request has been submitted it is sent to an IRS review office in Phoenix where they check to see if the name has been used before, and whether or not it is appropriately matched to the stated purpose of the proposed organization. Once this has been approved I then have 120 days to complete and file the Articles of Incorporation and all necessary attachments along with an additional $40 processing fee. Both of these processes can be expedited for an additional $35 each, but my time frame is not that tight, and if I had that kind of money it would most certainly go toward purchasing items from the wish list.


Okay, if you have read this far I thank you for your belief in my dream. This is also the point where I must ask for help from site users and the general community. I have set up a donation widget on the HnH Project Website that will allow you to make a monetary donation of any amount, from your PayPal account. I am able to accept Green Dot Cards, and other prepaid gift cards like Visa or MasterCard. So, if you had $.86 left over on that Green Dot Card grandma sent you for Christmas, or $1.29 on that last Visa kick down that you did not know what to do with, you can donate it to the HnH Project and ALL of it will go to the processing of the aforementioned documents.


So you can be reassured that your donations have been used for their intended purposes, all purchases made with donated funds will be made public (photographed when able) on the HnH website as such information becomes available.


Any funds raised in excess of the $50 needed for the document processing fees will go directly toward the purchase of other wish list items, such as clean socks and bus passes, that will be provided to the houseless travelers I encounter in the meantime.


The HnH Project will also accept material donations, so if you would like to donate an item from the wish list or any other item(s) that you think may be of use to the project, you can contact me directly at [email protected] and I will provide you with additional information.


Thank you for your support of my dream. Please feel free to share this message with your friends. You can find the Donation widget and other relevant information on the HnH Project website located at http://u.arizona.edu/~blackpetal

Here is the direct URL to the PayPal Donation page. 
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webs...=PP-DonationsBF:btn_donateCC_LG.gif:NonHosted


Thorne


----------



## wizehop (Mar 11, 2014)

I have some cash sitting in a paypal account, not much at the moment, but I would be happy to send it your way for now. Once I get back home if your still needing Ill throw you a few more bucks...you do take paypal donations? If so let me know what emai account to send it too and Ill send what I got.
I looked on your page and couldn't find anything in the donations section.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 11, 2014)

I appologize for the Donations page not being complete. I do take paypal. I am working on it currently, and hope to have it complete soon. If you have any further questions please don't hesitate to ask. And any and all help is appreciated. 

Thorne


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 11, 2014)

you could also post the paypal email address (if you feel comfortable doing so).


----------



## Thorne (Mar 11, 2014)

I added a direct link to the Donations site in the Main post and a button on the Donations page of the website. More info coming soon...And pictures of what I have already collected whenever I find my damn camera battery charger.


----------

